# Need Help-lab results



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have gotten some lab results that I am going to an oncologist for. I will post them with a summary of symptoms. Have you experienced this is it normal what do I need to know to get help.....

June 30:
WBC 4.0 (3.6-10.6)
RBC 4.55 (3.7-5.11)
HGB 10.1 (11.5-15.4)
HCT 32.1 (35.0-45.5)
MCV 70.5 (79.5-96.8)
MCH 22.2 (26.2-33.1)
MCHC 31.5 (32.6-35.0)
RDW 20.1 (12.0-16.2)
PLT CNT 344 (162-427)
MPV 8.1 (7.0-10.9)

TSH 2.95 (0.27-4.20)

levrox increase from 50 mcg to 75mcg due to fatigue, brain fog, Anemia is longstanding and getting better at this point. I take integra 325 mg a day and values are looking much better. Celiac is completely healed at this point tsh also lowered so doc thinks I am on my way to holdind my iron and getting better. Start with 75mcg feeling good, more energy, more normal.

Aug 3 
WBC 3.3
RBC 4.36
HGB 9.5
HCT 30.0
MCV 68.9
MCH 21.7
MCHC 31.5
RDW 17.7
PLT CNT 294
MPV 8.1

I had a uterine ablation in June to stop periods, Also eat a very high iron diet. Seems at this point I am feeling better got blood results and was a bit shocked. Why is this happening still. No-one can pinpoint a reason. Then three days ago- my heart was racing skin crawling felt as if i needed to run or walk. Aggitated-chest pain my blood pressure was 120/80 this is looks good but a little high for me. (110/60 norm) resting heart rate that day 78. Had this for about 2 days thought about going in to er felt just like I was being overdosed on meds.Heart palps, chest pain-I do not believe this is anxiety related- as suggested by family- I feel like maybe I swung into hyper that day- does this make sense? Am I crazy? Then yesterday felt tired like before I was treated Dizziness horrible- blood pressure 95/55 I do not know what is going on and I have no idea what to do to fix this but I need help-what do I need to do? If you can help please email- I have to get better I cannot live like this. Have had anemia for a long time and recieved blood transfusions in March. I have had the anemia since 2005- I recieve iron infusions and take meds on a regular bases. Celiac and thyroid have been ruled out as far as cause. Also EPO level is 89.9 (4.2-27.8) So body is trying also ferritin levels have been around 1.1 (13-150) but resumed into normal range according to doc. So when I get to normal range it drops off quickly. Does that make sense? Thanks for reading and so glad to have this board!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have gotten some lab results that I am going to an oncologist for. I will post them with a summary of symptoms. Have you experienced this is it normal what do I need to know to get help.....
> 
> June 30:
> ...


Hi there and welcome to the group!










Low ferritin can cause this anxiety and other symptoms. Combine that with thyroid and it is hard to figure it all out.

This may help:

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

Consider using only cast iron cookware also.

Sounds like you have had a lot of health challenges here lately and I am so sorry for that.

Have you had these tests listed below? Your TSH is too high to suit most of us. 1.0 or less is preferred by the majority of us here.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Also, have you had any antibodies' tests or have you had a sonogram of your thyroid?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

About TSI, Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin

MCV is rather high in the range.

MCV Mean Corpuscular Volume Increased with B12 and Folate deficiency; decreased with iron deficiency and thalassemia


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

yes on jun 7

thyroglobul ab 35 (0-80)
tyroid pero ab 57 (0-29)
ft4 0.97 (0.71-1.85)

I am not sure of these values as of 3 AUG thank you for the cast iron suggestion I do use a cast iron pan- no scan of thyroid. I do have swollen lymphnodes in neck but they have been there for a very long time. Thank you for your reply


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> yes on jun 7
> 
> thyroglobul ab 35 (0-80)
> tyroid pero ab 57 (0-29)
> ...


Good for you on the cast iron.

Please get a scan; swollen lymphs need to be considered when prompting the doc to order a scan. To not do so would be remiss.

1.28 is the mid-range of the range given by your lab which indicates your FT4 is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay low. It should be about 1/4 above the mid-range. At least. This is what converts to your FREE T3 which is your "active" hormone. I'll bet that is really in the basement!

Because you do have Thyroglobulin Ab, all the more reason for a sonogram. You should have none. You should have a low titer of Thyroglobulin; all of us do but Ab is a no, no. That means something is afoot and it is "suggestive" of cancer.

TPO Ab is high also. That's another Ab that should not be present in the healthy person. TPO yes, TPO Ab, no!

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I am 11 years a celiac and anemia was never one of my symptoms. I do know two other long time celiacs who have never been able to get their anemia under control. It is thought to be related to their celiac disease but both have to rely on blood transfusions to be well. One is a 50 year old woman and one is a 30 year old man who was diagnosed with celiac late in his childhood. Neither has thyroid disease.

They have not found the medical reason for their anemia nor a solution so I know this is of little help to you but I do want you to know that it is not unheard of.


----------

